

A Response to “Why Most Unit Testing Is Waste” - henrik_w
http://henrikwarne.com/2014/09/04/a-response-to-why-most-unit-testing-is-waste/

======
CmonDev
Yes, both are useful unless one starts insisting that "but you have to write
them first to drive your design or you will fail, man!".

